# duda pequena de amplificador



## mulad (Ago 27, 2011)

hola amigos tengo una duda . voy a comprrar un amplificador para mi auto tengo 2 parlantes 6 x 9 de 100 RMS cada uno. y 2 6.5 full range de 100 rms cada uno. mi pregunta es que significa 120 x 4 a 4 ohms. saca 120 dividd=o en los 4 o por canal los 120 esa es mi duda. se les agradece su coloboracion y aportes.


----------



## jmgm (Ago 28, 2011)

120 x 4 a 4ohms significa que por cada una de las 4 salidas saca 120w a 4 ohms, lo que no se es si seran 120w rms. Este ampli le biene bien a tus parlantes si son de 4 ohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2011)

Si , pero a veces los fabricantes *son unos cretinos* y expresan 120 x 4 , cuando en realidad es 120 dividido 4 :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado: o sea 120 Watts totales = 30 x 4


----------



## jmgm (Ago 28, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero a veces los fabricantes *son unos cretinos* y expresan 120 x 4 , cuando en realidad es 120 dividido 4 :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado: o sea 120 Watts totales = 30 x 4



cierto,algunas marcas raras suelen hacerlo asi. Pero no creo que este sea el caso,nunca he visto un ampli para auto inferior de 40w x2(a lo mejor los hay),hoy en dia los radio-cd para auto tienen 4 salidas de 30,40 o mas vatios(de 55w x 4 los hay tambien)no creo que te vendan un ampli con menor potencia que el mismo radio-cd de auto,ademas,viendolo por su tamaño... si el ampli es grande no creo que de 30w x4,igual que si es pequeño tampoco creo que de 120w x4


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2011)

Por otro lado como le vas a decir que esos parlane le van bien, si son de 100W que tampoco sabemos si son máximos o RMS, suponiendo que si y que tire 120 por canal cuando quiera subir al máximo, se dañaran en minutos


----------



## jmgm (Ago 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por otro lado como le vas a decir que esos parlane le van bien, si son de 100W que tampoco sabemos si son máximos o RMS, suponiendo que si y que tire 120 por canal cuando quiera subir al máximo, se dañaran en minutos



dice que los parlantes son de 100w rms,pero tienes razon,yo he dado por hecho que el ampli da 120w x 4 pero no rms,si diera 120w rms por canal adios parlantes. Perdonadme este despiste tan tonto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2011)

Fijate el valor de el , o los fusibles del amplificador y multiplicalo por 12 . . .


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2011)

jmgm dijo:


> dice que los parlantes son de 100w rms,pero tienes razon,yo he dado por hecho que el ampli da 120w x 4 pero no rms,si diera 120w rms por canal adios parlantes. Perdonadme este despiste tan tonto


En realidad no es tu culpa, ya que si lo viste asi, dado que este tipo de cosas los fabricantes ponen cosas a su conveniencia, al igual que los parlantes cuantas veces hemos visto parlantes que te aseguran 100W(por poner un valor) ves un cono impresionnte centro de aluminio lo das vuelta y te das cuenta que con ese iman no le podes meter más de 40W

Algunos en lugar de poner potencia pico ponen potencia de progrma , eso confunde  y algunos ponen solo potencia y no sabes si es la máximo o la nominal


----------

